# DIY Roof Replacement



## johnfigoe (Apr 14, 2012)

If I replace my own roof (I'm not an insured builder), will my home owners insurance no longer cover roof damage?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a question for your insurance agent, certainly no one on a DIY chat room is capable of answering a question about YOUR insurance policy.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Agreed on checking with your insurance company. But, most companies it doesn't matter. They insure against damage from wind/hail/fire,etc., not installation. If you install your roof, install it poorly and damage results from the installation, it won't be covered.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to add to what "Daniel Holzman" says.
Also check with your applicable "Code Enforcement Entity" -
Building Dept., County, City, etc ...
In regards, to local codes and permit requirements.

rossfingal


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Homeowners reroof their homes all the time and still maintain coverage.Homeowners are allowed to act as "General Contractors" too and still maintain coverage.

Your insurer leaves the responsibility of choosing a contractor or persons for repairs up to the insured.They require you to have the sense to hire a knowledgable person or entity to install the roof system and or make repairs.If you are capable then have at it.

Contractors/people scam homeowners and perform substandard installation practices and they still maintain coverage.

The only problem I could see is the billing process and recoverable depreciation recovery.But if the cost is incurred then the cost will be paid.You should contact your provider and explain your intentions and find out how to properly bill your carrier.

What you should find out is how much they think your time is worth then determine if it is worth your effort or let a contractor have it.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

johnfigoe said:


> If I replace my own roof (I'm not an insured builder), will my home owners insurance no longer cover roof damage?


Are you replacing your roof because it's worn out or because of storm damage to be paid for by the insurance co?


----------



## Amazingglazier (Dec 27, 2011)

why would that make a difference? I got a check from insurance do to hurricane damage and bought the materials and put the roof on, no problems!


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazingglazier said:


> why would that make a difference? I got a check from insurance do to hurricane damage and bought the materials and put the roof on, no problems!


That makes sense, but that's after you got the check. 

What about before you get the check? And does the insurance company do a follow up to check on the house after the work is done?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I just had my roof replaced via insurance. They gave me the depreciated value up front and once they verify the roof is complete, will release another few thousand of depreciation they held back. I think on the total $15k for the roof, they held around $3k.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Amazingglazier said:


> why would that make a difference? I got a check from insurance do to hurricane damage and bought the materials and put the roof on, no problems!



As noted above. The ins co pays with two checks. Their requirements to collect the second check might include an invoice from a contractor. 

But I also asked because some answering immediately assumed this was an insurance replacement when no information implying that was given.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Some ins. providers also insist on a signed contract, and even tax ID and paperwork from the Contractor.

This is mainly to make sure the job is completed and completed by a pro. That is what they are paying for.
Too many people not doing the work or homeowners paying themselves to do work that is not quality work.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

MJW said:


> Some ins. providers also insist on a signed contract, and even tax ID and paperwork from the Contractor.
> 
> This is mainly to make sure the job is completed and completed by a pro. That is what they are paying for.
> Too many people not doing the work or homeowners paying themselves to do work that is not quality work.


So just wondering, if the homeowner was qualified (perhaps a (roofing) contractor himself/herself or other contractor), then what would the procedure be then? They make invoice, contract, and some statement that they are the contractor themselves? Including their business tax ID or their SSN (as tax ID)? Or do those insurance companies not accept homeowners doing the work at all (conflict of interest and other reasons)?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

daluu said:


> So just wondering, if the homeowner was qualified (perhaps a (roofing) contractor himself/herself or other contractor), then what would the procedure be then? They make invoice, contract, and some statement that they are the contractor themselves? Including their business tax ID or their SSN (as tax ID)? Or do those insurance companies not accept homeowners doing the work at all (conflict of interest and other reasons)?


Yes, even a contractor would submit the correct paperwork for his or her own house. It would and should still be treated like any other job, and the money would go to the business and not them personally.

This is what some people don't understand about a business. A company may do a job and make $4K. The workers and owners don't simply split that money. It should go into a company account to pay wages to the workers and owner, any overhead, and taxes. The rest would be considered profit. For some reason people think that a 4 man crew making $4K on a job in one or two days, that they simply get to put $1K each into their pockets. That's just not true.

I don't know of any place where it is illegal for a homeowner to do their own work. I just wonder why they would, being they would be given money to have it done by a professional. They usually know when a homeowner does the work because there don't know how to handle any discrepancies on the estimate from the adjuster. Any contractor that has done insurance work knows that adjusters leave out plenty of line items on every job(on accident maybe...maybe not). If the homeowner or the contractor take it at face value, the company will save hundreds if not thousands and the homeowner is left with a job that may be sub par....or even overlooked damages.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The original poster may have been talking about doing some work in order to get insurance. We have done a few jobs like that. A homeowner may have to get a roof or siding or a new door in order for the insurance to cover them.

Still, I don't know anywhere where it says you HAVE to hire a contractor for this work. I would think they would want a permit and an inspection though.


----------

